# Mourning Dove Dilemma



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

OK - so the short of it is - how in the world can one do a sort of 'soft release' of a young Mourning Dove ?

My GF found our little friend on the sidewalk a block away from her apt. I came over and we caught it in a box. She was limping, but could fly, albeit only about 4' off the ground and only 10-20 yard distances at a time. Later examination indicated no broken leg, no sign of any external injuries, and the wings are fine.


We figure she is just short of fledging and somehow fell out of the nest. There was no nest in the vicinity which is visible, though.

She is doing well here in a small cage. Eats seed on her own and drinks water when presented to her beak. Has been on Medacam and Cipro for past 5 days, this will end tom'w.

The biggest pickle is...how in the world does one release a young Mourning Dove ? It isn't like I can just drop seed on the ground and wait for the Doves to come and eat at my feet...they are far more cautious and evasive than that. 

We have many in our yards around here, but neither can I just let the youngster go into just any flock, I would assume.

Because she still has a limp, I dare not take her to Wildcare, our local organization...because they kill Ferals and Doves at the drop of a hat if they are not "110%" releasable condition.

Anyone ever nursed then released one of these fine birds before ???


----------



## cats6birds4 (Oct 4, 2003)

Hi Jaye, trouble with mourning doves is they usually
get super wild and crazy in a small cage and should
be able to have some aviary time with other doves while they
are maturing so they don't damage feathers. If they
aren't wild and crazy they are usually still a little
young to release. Wish you were close to Ventura, he/she
could fit right in with a little group of juveniles
I have. If anyone's traveling south, I could get it a ride
from Lompoc area on down. Is he able to perch? 

Beth


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Jaye,



If you just kept her another ten days or so, to really let the Leg or anything else have time to resolve...you could just turn her loose back at the same spot you had found her.


If she is eating and drinking on her own, she is done with Mom and Dad and the Nest, anyway.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

do you have a reptarium jay? they are really great for little doves.
even if they freak out and hit the sides they usually don't break feathers.
if you don't have an outdoor enclosure she can be in, you can just put her outside in the cage during the day and bring her in at night for a week or so before you plan to release her. then just unzip the reptarium on a morning where you will have a few days of good weather.
if you have doves around i would release in your own yard and keep the same bowls that you use for food and water out on a table for her.
her family won't probably wont remember her anymore.
if your going to move her in and out of the house i suggest the 100gl reptarium, chris's squirrels and more has them pretty cheap.
they roll up when not in use for any future wild rescues, also you can put the screen in the washing machine with a little laundry soap and bleach on the gentle warm cycle in between birds
here's a link for them
http://www.squirrelsandmore.com/product/579/reptarium.htm


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If you can, send the little one to Beth. There is almost always someone going from Nor Cal to So Cal, and Beth is in the Ventura/Oxnard area .. not nearly as far as me (AND .. I don't have the needed permits for Mourning Doves).

Ask Elizabeth or Cathy here (Mickaboo/Mickacoo members/volunteers) if they can find someone to transport to Beth.

Terry


----------



## frankie1159 (Sep 10, 2008)

*I agree with pdp*

We have rescued 2 injured mourning doves this year already, one also had a broken leg (or seemed so). In 10 days I sat outside & released the bird & it TRIED to fly away but wasn't successful....we took her back in for another 10 days. This time when we went outdie & released her she flew over the garage & the house & away she went! If you can just keep the bird until it's ready- it'll be fine. It should be released where you found it- no doubt. Sounds like you are doing a great job!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for all of the replies - my preference would be to get the Dove into an acclimation situation9 like Beth is offering...not sure if we can make that work. If not, we will go to plan B similar to what the rest of you have mentioned.

Hey Frankie - 21 posts in 2 years  we SF'er's would be happy to hear more from you ! Hard to find Pigeon folk in this town, sometimes....


----------

